# Made from a pallet



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Look what I made...


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Craftsmanship at its finest. Some people just have the touch


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

You copied me. Ive made a few of them. Considered getting a patent on the idea too.


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

LMAO!!! Not what i was expecting at all. That is hilarious!


----------



## Bukslayr (Jun 22, 2015)

LOL Love it!!!


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

How long did it take and would you consider selling?


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

Need the parts list.


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just... it's so... it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen! *tear* quite a feat for a human to make 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flips (Feb 24, 2013)

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Season must be over. You guys just don't have enough to do.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that's Funny !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

the wife wants to make all sorts of stuff from pallet wood (which means she finds a picture of something and i make it). i'm going to show her this, i think i can handle this project


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

That's awesome! I'll have to share this with the wife to feed her pintrest habit.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

If the women don't find ya handsome they should at least find ya handy


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

well done, got a smile and a chuckle from me


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

lot of stuff you can do with pallets. Firewood is a great one


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

If you step on it in just the right spot it will even whack you in the face.


----------



## tmeade741 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Been making those for years so easy to make I usually just burn it after I build it and enjoy a cold beverage while I watch it burn 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow could you please make me 1 I will pay top dollar


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I'd like to order a couple too.
You find that on Pentrust or BookFace?


----------



## Garringer55 (Nov 19, 2012)

You're really talented! haha


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Haha


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

Too funny


----------



## Easttxbowman (Oct 23, 2015)

Ha, Just as long as it isn't pallet furniture projects your wife finds on Pinterest...


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

man, i was expecting it to be something cool and I was gonna post a pic of my last pallet project that I jacked up got ticked off at it then went to town on it with a sledge haha


----------



## vaportrail83 (Jan 11, 2016)

This is too funny! I have more pallet wood projects in my house than I care to admit. This one outshines them all by far!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like a nice hang on stand

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ck1447 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Not to be the dissenter in a field of accolades, but you have a few exposed nails. Otherwise, spectacular!


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

That's funny


----------



## bungwha (Oct 20, 2010)

Just need a match to complete the project


----------



## Black_bear (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still like WHAT!?!??! Ahhaha great job sir


----------



## DWhite85 (Feb 20, 2015)

That's awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Utbowhunter70 (Nov 21, 2013)

ha ha sell them!


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Taking it a part is easy are you able to put it back together, thats the real test.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Love it


----------



## buckblaster308 (Dec 3, 2011)

haha wow


----------



## Gordy77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you sell on etsy?


----------



## L0v3_2_Hunt (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sure we're all wondering so I'll ask. Can you provide a parts list and instruction for this fine creation.

Side note: Last year had a buddy attempt something similar for fire wood. Of course we'd had a few beers by this point and needless to say it ended with him staring at everyone with a giant chunk of pallet through his hand. Good times.


----------



## bigbuck04 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## duckcaller (Apr 12, 2015)

You should see what a Marine can make out of a round steel ball.


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

That would look great with a flaming paint job! Good job so far:darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## AZwatasha (Jun 3, 2013)

I couldn't have better myself. that is nice!


----------



## bowhunter509 (Jul 8, 2013)

This is amazing. LOL


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Probably the best post I've seen. Hahaha


----------

